# Taking a trip to Naturewalk Ranch tomarrow



## Rasfamily (Jan 4, 2014)

Well after finding out we have a Boer goat ranch that has a large number of champion bucks and does rite near us we are going on a trip to visit them.
Naturewalk Ranch Boer Goats is less than 10 minutes from my daughters house and it should really help Mary to see 1st hand what to look for in her does she plans on getting.
They have champion Boers and a champion percentage doe as well.
They also do the Nubians so Mary can see both aspects that she is looking into.
Mary also said she was thinking about maybe getting a full champion line Boer doe that has been bred to a champion buck some day to have her own full Boers as well as her 50/50's

We are not picking any up tomorrow but knowing my wife she will probably pick one or two out she likes.
I will have to hold her off from getting any more until I get the 1st field divided "one for the bucks and one for kidding does or raising the kids" and the 2nd field fenced for the main herd.

I believe this will be a very educational trip and I hope we learn a lot of valuable information!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Have fun


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some exciting, have a great time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh and take pics!!


----------



## Rasfamily (Jan 4, 2014)

Mary is all ready planning on showing pics of charlie and the little ones "Simon and Garfunkel" in hopes of finding the best doe to compliment and improve on charlies qualities.

This will be fun for me as well since in the mid 80's to mid 90's he also dealt in exotic animals like I did, Times have changed but us old school animal guys always have a ton of reminiscing to do LOL,

Unfortunately his daughter "who is the one who shows the goats" will not be there. I was kind of hoping to get my granddaughter to meet her and maybe have the grand kids raise one later to show with a friend :thumb:

I always love to get the grand kids involved "free help on the weekends" :laugh:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

How exciting!!!


----------



## Rasfamily (Jan 4, 2014)

Well Marys cell died before we could get any pics but we had a great time.
Mary learned a lot, and was informed that with a papered girl or two she could breed Charlie the black paint percentage and Simon the red paint percentage and possibly get some nice painted offspring that can be papered.

I guess it used to be the buck had to be 100% Boer to paper the offspring as percentage but now the ruling has changed and a 100% Boer does offspring can be papered as percentage as well.
The problem is they will not be papered as the percentage they really "I.E. 75% or 87.5% are but as 50% being only the mother is papered.
This is only with the Boers she still dose not know how they paper the Nubians.

We have been talking and I think she plans to get two pure Boer does and two pure Nubian does registered and papered.
She will definitely keep Charlie and Simon as her two bucks unless she produces some thing better in the future.
Garfunkel and Momma will probably go in a couple months after the bucklings are weaned.

With a herd limit of 6, 2 bucks and 4 does she can get kids every three months and keep milking year round without over stressing our land and resources.
I have things ready to complete a 2nd yard "I just need a few feet more of fence to close the last gap" and I will be making a 3rd for the does.
This will give us a large doe field, a medium buck field and a small kidding/milking area.
This will take up about 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 acre, and having separate fields and a segregated milking area should qualify us for the green belt exemption on our property taxes as well, since she dose not produce enough chicks or eggs to get one.

P.S. They said nothing about Momma except she gets the brindle from the Nubian and they did not seem too impressed with her, but they said Garfunkel, being a standard and not paper able is not worth keeping when she has two painted Boer crosses already.


----------

